# Old tiles



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

I'm looking for a load of old used/secondhand "half round" tiles which seem to break if touched but look so good on old stone buildings. Anyone got a few tumbledown sheds ? They seem to be on most of the empty stone houses with collapsed roofs but can't find any owners to ask.


----------

